
Slack is Down - tcarn
https://status.slack.com/2016-06/f043160958492d7f
======
bdcravens
You posted a link from 2 years ago. Current outage is at
[https://status.slack.com/2018-05/42acc9f7860c0416](https://status.slack.com/2018-05/42acc9f7860c0416)

------
shawn
Maybe today's the day we discover Slack has been breached and everyone's
messages have been leaked.

I wonder what the world would do?

~~~
bdcravens
Which is why you never post anything sensitive in Slack. (at least not in
plain text)

------
mmaunder
Well this sucks. Realizing how much our remote teams lives and breathes by
Slack these days. We've reverted to TeamSpeak which is what we use for voice
meetings. This is having the positive effect of us coming up with a default
course of action when slack goes down e.g. all meet on internal IRC.

------
tcarn
They really need to up their game for enterprise customers paying 4-5 figures
for their service...

